# My 45 gallon Marine



## deedle (Sep 25, 2009)

So this is my current set-up.Contains about 50 lbs live rock,and several different mushroom colonies.1 blue tang,1- 6 line wrasse, and 2 clowns.I am taking this tank down and turning it into a vivarium.


----------



## Ben7 (Jun 10, 2003)

Nice tank. Look forward to seeing the vivarium!


----------

